# Carina Grace



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My beloved daughter.....


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am so sorry mama.









Take care


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Sending heartfelt good wishes to you and to Carina Grace on both your journeys.

I am so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Carina Grace


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

hugs mama


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

(((((Mama and Carina Grace)))))))

My heart goes out to you and your loss. I lost my own angel 6 weeks ago.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss

Carina Grace


----------

